# Flexible J Channel for Round Windows



## vebe3 (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm going to be installing a round window in my home which has vinyl siding. Can anyone point me to a source for flexible J channel that will wrap around the window so I can use to re-install the siding? Thanks!


----------



## DannyT (Mar 23, 2011)

try the local siding places for flexible j-channel (not the big box stores, i doubt they have it)


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Do you already have the window? If not it would be best to just order one with the J moulding built in.
Trying to get flex moulding to form a circle will be a real challange.


----------



## mae-ling (Dec 9, 2011)

I was able to get a rubbery J channel the one time I needed it. Cost a lot and only came in white at that time, about 12 years ago


----------



## vebe3 (Sep 4, 2012)

I was able to source something I hope will work:
http://www.specialserviceplastic.com/flex_j.htm

Ordered it today and will have by end of week. Since I'm not close to any siding suppliers ordering online worked out well. I already have window and will be installing it this weekend, will post to let everyone know if product works as described. 

Thanks.


----------



## vebe3 (Sep 4, 2012)

This product worked perfectly for my purpose. It is as described by manufacturer, well made and very easy to install. :thumbsup:


----------

